# Modern Arnis Takedowns



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are some of the more common Modern Arnis takedowns:

Armbar   
Mobility Throw   
Scoop Throw   
Backward lock takedown   
Finger lock takedowns   
Single lock takedown   
S-lock ("Chicken Wing") takedowns.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 28, 2005)

Harold, what do you call the one that comes off a gunting... aggressor's RH comes in, you gunt right hand into crook of elbow, pull aggressor's hand tight to chest, drive aggressor's elbow straight down by dropping body weight (possibly pulling aggressor's face into forehead smash).  Does that make sense?  Anyway, what's that called?  I like that one....


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Harold, what do you call the one that comes off a gunting... aggressor's RH comes in, you gunt right hand into crook of elbow, pull aggressor's hand tight to chest, drive aggressor's elbow straight down by dropping body weight (possibly pulling aggressor's face into forehead smash). Does that make sense? Anyway, what's that called? I like that one....


 
If I'm reading this right, it almost sounds like a Dumog movement.

Mike


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 28, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> If I'm reading this right, it almost sounds like a Dumog movement.
> 
> Mike


 
That's what I was thinking.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, I recognize it from JKD especially.

I always was a fan of the Diving Throw.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Harold, what do you call the one that comes off a gunting... aggressor's RH comes in, you gunt right hand into crook of elbow, pull aggressor's hand tight to chest, drive aggressor's elbow straight down by dropping body weight (possibly pulling aggressor's face into forehead smash). Does that make sense? Anyway, what's that called? I like that one....


Good one, Flatlander!

I think that this is a "Gunting".


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2005)

Need to add:

Come Along.

Please keep adding on to them!!


----------



## Epa (Dec 29, 2005)

The arm wrench that you're describing is common in a lot of Filipino Martial Arts, but it is not called a Dumog. Dumog refers to grappling/wrestling, though I'm not sure which dialect it is from. To call a technique a Dumog is like calling a double leg takedown a wrestling or an osoto gari a judo. It doesn't make sense. The technique is certainly used in Filipino grappling systems such as Dumog. I think the confusion has come from instructors referencing the art and saying this technique is from Dumog, which gets retaught as this technique is Dumog. Personally, I think it's an understandable mistake since most of us in the States don't know any Filipino dialects. 

Eric


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 31, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Harold, what do you call the one that comes off a gunting... aggressor's RH comes in, you gunt right hand into crook of elbow, pull aggressor's hand tight to chest, drive aggressor's elbow straight down by dropping body weight (possibly pulling aggressor's face into forehead smash). Does that make sense? Anyway, what's that called? I like that one....


 
If this technique is what I think it is I call it the forearm throw, I think the Porfessor called it a backward throw on his tapes.  I don't really practice as much off of the gunting but I'll describe it and see if it's the same.

A punches towards B
B zones towards the the outside/slips and cross parries checks the punch(etc. etc.) while uppercutting with his right hand.  (Here B's LH is on the outside and B's RH is on the inside of A's R arm.)
B then brings his RH downward trapping A's arm to his chest.  (this generally is on top of the elbow or the forearm)
B drops his weight down and off balances A.

Why GM Remy would often refer to this as the backward throw is that he would then pivot towards the rear and throw the person to the floor.  I refer to it as a forearm throw since you are pinning the forearm to your chest to use as the off balancing move.  This is also the same movement with a stick across the forearm as well (again where I think I heard Remy refer to this as the backward throw). 

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's one that my work out partner Arlie and I refered to as the magic throw, or in my notes as the back of the wrist throw.  But I think Remy refered to it as the forearm throw.

1) Basically person grabs your hand/wrist in a crsoo hand grab.
2) Pull your arm back and in a circular motion bring it up and over while keeping in contact with A's hand. (the up and over movement releases your hand from A's grasp and gets your forearm on the backside of his wrist.
3)  The push dowwards and to the outside using your forearm on the back of his wrist to throw A to the ground.

For us beginners who've never mastered this one handed version here is the two handed version.
1) same
2) same up to the point of releasing the grab.  Then take your free hand and grab A's wrsit for a base as you bring your formerly grabbed hand over onto the back of A's wrist.
3) Then push downward and to the outside for the takedown.

The (A's) position is the same as doing a backward throw with a wrist lock, only the release and using the back of the forearm to apply pressure for the throw/lock are the difference.

I think Remy refered to this as the forearm throw (since the forearm is executing the throw) I called it the magic throw since it took me several camps before Arlie and I were able to do it without the second hands help and it always look like magic when Remy did it.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry I meant Cross hand grab.  I forgot to proof read the whole post.
Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 31, 2005)

My last post was lost.

Ok I need to get ready for vacation but I thought I'd toss this one in as well, since it was one of my early favorites.

Application of reverse motion of a chop (shuto block).  From the gunting drill/Opening and Closing the X drill.

1) Grab the inside of partenr's wrist while gunting through at his elbow with your other hand.  (A feeds a RH grab with LH and gunt with your RH)
2) Pull back towards your R (I like the hip area) with your RH grabbing his elbow in the process (reverse motion) while pushing forward with your LH on his wrist to further lock in the lock.

Seeing Remy do this in one of the early seminars/camps I went to stirred me rethink and relook at my old TKD forms.  

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 31, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> If this technique is what I think it is I call it the forearm throw, I think the Porfessor called it a backward throw on his tapes. I don't really practice as much off of the gunting but I'll describe it and see if it's the same.
> 
> A punches towards B
> B zones towards the the outside/slips and cross parries checks the punch(etc. etc.) while uppercutting with his right hand. (Here B's LH is on the outside and B's RH is on the inside of A's R arm.)
> ...


Great Info, Mark!

I think this answers Dan question. I didn't fully visualize the technique until your description.

Another name I think for the technique is a modified un-natural arm bar.

This technique works wonders with a crosshand lapel grap too. After the gunting, the defender seizes the opponents right hand with their left hand and performs a one handed backwards lock, then uses their right arm to perform the un-natural arm bar.

Have a great vacation with the family, Mark and a Happy New Year!

Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 5, 2006)

The sweeps and takedowns described in my book, _Mano Y Mano - The Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis _are:

foot sweep (inside and outside leg)
foot hook (inside and outside leg)
heel hook (inside and outside leg)
walking throw
knee brace
kick back throw
shoulder throw
hip throw
diving throw
spiral throw
head throw
ground scissors
scooping throw
knee depression.
These are just the "pure" throwing techniques. You can convert almost any locking technique into a takedown of some sort.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 6, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> The sweeps and takedowns described in my book, _Mano Y Mano - The Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis _are:
> foot sweep (inside and outside leg)
> foot hook (inside and outside leg)
> heel hook (inside and outside leg)
> ...




Hey Dan,

Can I get a bigger description of the following throws?


walking throw
knee brace
kick back throw
spiral throw
 I think I know them as other names just curious is all.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 6, 2006)

Buy the book, Rich.     

Walking throw:
Your opponent strikes with the right punch, right foot forward.
You step behind his right leg with your left leg, hook around his right leg with your right leg, pull your right leg back to unsettle his stance, walk through (between his legs) with your left leg.  Variation of heel hook.

Knee brace:
Your opponent is right leg forward.
You insert your right foot inside his stance an behind his right heel and press with your knee/shins across his knee/shins to effect the take down.  JD likes this one.

Kick back throw:
Judo's osoto gari.

Spiral throw:
Your basic spinning throw by manuvering his head down while your work his arm up.

Buy the book.  It has pictures.   

Yours,
Dan

PS - See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 6, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Spiral throw:
> Your basic spinning throw by manuvering his head down while your work his arm up.


 
Off of a right punch...

If the defender has an inside position, and if the throw is executed with the right hand controlling the head, its a mobility throw in other jargon.

If the defender has an outside position, and the throw is executed with the left hand, which is snaked between the opponent's right arm and neck, then the throw is called a scoop throw in other jargon.

Both of these techniques have horrible kubaton, blade, and short-stick (umbrella ) applications as well.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Buy the book.  It has pictures.



Well, if the model was more attractive...


----------

